# putting together mobile bases and bandsaw



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

here are some pics of some mobile bases and putting bandsaw together. 
may take more than 1 post


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Levon 

You know me,,,  you may want to move the motor over by 1/2" or so,,,so the belt is running true,it's not a big deal but it will save the belt,, plus the load on the upper shaft , the load so be more to the base side..it looks like it way out on the shaft.. but it could be just the picture  


========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Looking good Levon
> 
> 
> ========


thanks bobj,

ive got it together. i still have to get the guides adjusted. i adjusted the blade tracking and tension


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

it is the picture, i was trying to take it head on but i moved the camera. it may not be perfect, but after checking it found it to be only 1 beer out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

" 1 beer out "

That maybe the error,, you should have a 6 pack under your belt b/4 you set one up , that way it's right on  LOL LOL

==========





levon said:


> it is the picture, i was trying to take it head on but i moved the camera. it may not be perfect, but after checking it found it to be only 1 beer out.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Lookin' GOOD!*

Lookin' GOOD Levon!

I'll bet those mobile bases are less hassle than the ones I got from Rockler!
Rockler's have three wheels with the center front one being removable or able to flip up so the weight rests on two corner feet. I had to mount it on the inside, under my table saw because it hurts when you kick it!
(Of course I got em' on sale.)

Nice work on the mount for the drill press too!
I was always afraid of their small footprint and tipping. You solved that nicely!

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hahahahahaha

the shaft coming out of the saw and the pulley on that shaft are flush. is that ok? the belt is running straight. i tried to cpature it, but my old shaking hand didnt.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Gerry, yes the drill press is very stable and it gets it up a little for rotating the levers. the bases do move great. i got them at sears for 49 dollars. they are made by htc. they arent the top of line htc, but work great! i got home with them from sears and saw them on sale at woodcraft for 44dollars, lol


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Isn't that always the case!*



levon said:


> i got home with them from sears and saw them on sale at woodcraft for 44dollars, lol


Isn't that always the case! 
But shipping would have boosted the price substantially. 

I'm going by Harbor Freight tomorrow for some more C clamps. 3" are $1.87 with coupon, limit 8.

Tell you how cheap I am; I knocked my small square on the floor today and the little threaded locking pin broke. Rather than buy a new square for lack of a pin, I cut down a 1/4-20 bolt, ran a die on the un-threaded part for 10/32, used a Dremel tool to cut and filed it to make a new one.

Cordially,
Gerry
http://ourpage.org/router


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

you are right about the shipping. it pays to be as thrifty as possible, the money you save can be spent for some other gadget that makes woodworking easier. lol i went to hf last weekend and picked up some of the 18 inch clamps that have the trigger on them. they had em for 1.99 i bought a mobile base there that had the 4 corners and you used hardwood to connect them, but then i saw the bases i got at sears for only 10 bucks more. i took the hf base back.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

tomorrow i want to finish adjusting bandsaw and straighten up shop after finishing. then i hope to take some pics and post them of my box joint jig. i wanted to show how i mounted them to 1/4 mdf so i can clamp them to my router table instead of having to drill more holess in the table.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Levon,

Just rolled out of bed and found your post. Great job on those mobile bases, They have quality written all over them. I like the way you did the drill press base and that new bandsaw looks to be a winner.

Another rainey day in GA up our way today, but at least much warmer 

Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

good morning Bob,

thanks for the encouragement and kind words. its supposed to rain here today too. i have been in the shop this am and took some photos of my box joint jigs. i mounted them to 1/4 mdf because my table depth is longer than the jigs. now i can clamp the mdf to my table and not drill holes. i did a counterbore on back so mdf would sit flat. i had lots of help from bobj.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

here are the pictures


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Looking good  nice job




========



levon said:


> here are the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

good morning bobj and thanks for thee compliment and the help. i mounted the jigs a couple of weeks ago and just got my little devils den clean enough to find a place to take the pictures lol!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

good morning levon

You're welcome for my VERY small part you did all the work 

I was going to post a small drawing but I took a hard look at your snapshots and I did see you did it just right 
Here's the drawing just for kicks see below, just in case someone wants to do the same thing  sure beats drilling holes in the router table to use the OP box joint jigs 

===




levon said:


> good morning bobj and thanks for thee compliment and the help. i mounted the jigs a couple of weeks ago and just got my little devils den clean enough to find a place to take the pictures lol!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That really is a great idea BJ and should help a lot of folks that would otherwise drill holes.


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

levon said:


> thanks Gerry, yes the drill press is very stable and it gets it up a little for rotating the levers. the bases do move great. i got them at sears for 49 dollars. they are made by htc. they arent the top of line htc, but work great! i got home with them from sears and saw them on sale at woodcraft for 44dollars, lol


$49 - that's mighty tempting! I don't see that item on the Sears web page...is this a normally stocked item?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello pascal

i dont know the sears store had 5 of them. the same base is sold at woodcraft under the name woodriver, it was 44 dollars. i wish i had 2 more of them!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

after finishing adjusting new bandsaw today, i was able to fire it up. after my experience with the 9 inch ryobi, i was delighted with the quietness of a real bandsaw. it didnt sound like it had a rod knocking like the ryobi did. lol. it does a nice job. i took my time reading the manual and making sure all adjustments were right.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Sounds great, some of the manuals don't tell all ,you may want to check out the link below, it's great one and worth the time to view 


http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/06/08/podcast-22-buying-getting-the-most-out-of-your-band-saw/


==========



levon said:


> after finishing adjusting new bandsaw today, i was able to fire it up. after my experience with the 9 inch ryobi, i was delighted with the quietness of a real bandsaw. it didnt sound like it had a rod knocking like the ryobi did. lol. it does a nice job. i took my time reading the manual and making sure all adjustments were right.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good job Levon and yes there is a difference of night and day between those 2 bandsaws.

The podcast that BJ has pointed you to is excellent and I highly recommed it also. I have watched it several times over the past year and learn something new each tme.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj and Bob,

thanks for the link bobj after this post im off to see it. Bob as always thanks for the kind words. its seems best to get by yourself in a quiet spot to try to comprehend what manuals are trying to tell us.


----------

